# Antibiotics



## Kyleogeous (Dec 26, 2002)

Anyone here ever taken amoxicillin (common antibiotic)? It has a side affect of D and I was wondering if anyone else has had this. I have been sick (thank God no IBS attacks with it!) but this morning I woke up, ate, and had a D attack. I am hoping it is the amoxicillin. Any one else ever had this?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Lots of people report these kind of problems with antibiotics. I was on a short course of them over the summer and had a bit of a dodgy tummy.


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

I will advise my doc I dont take medications very well and many times can get a shot instead. Of course your butt is still sore but it is better than cramping for several hours


----------



## M.Beth (Apr 1, 2002)

I too have IBS and can not take amoxicillan. I make sure when an antibotic is needed that I tell my doctor I need one that easy on the stomach.


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

If the diarrhea continues, or if you find mucous or blood on the stool, go see your doctor. Ammox. is one of the leading causes in a horrible bacterial infection called Clostridium Difficile. I would advise you to have a stool culture testing for it just in case. Trying to beat a C-Diff infection is a nightmare and can take years. I know because I got it from antibiotics, and now have IBS because of it . . .


----------

